# Marriott 2023 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ

_** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. (See *__*2023 MF's Discussion Thread*__*.) Thank you! *_

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2022 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
** Please report Abound Trust and Asia-Pacific Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/23.

MF Related info:*

The *2022 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
Operating Budgets for each of the resorts may be posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com when the bills are sent out. Sign in, click on "Maintenance Fees/Club Dues" under "ACCOUNT" on the line above the picture, then the "View Statements and Budgets" link.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Abound *(formerly Destination Club)_

*MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points = $0.68392/Point =  $170.98/Beneficial Interest (BI=250 Points) *Post #5 and Post #8

*Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of (purchased) Trust Points and Abound-Enrolled Weeks*

$230 Owners and Select Members
$270 Executive and Presidential Members
$295 Chairman's Club Members
(as of 1/1/23)

_*Asia Pacific Points*_

*International Owner Services Fee

VAT (Value Added Tax) for European Owners*

Spain VAT
Thai VAT


_*MVC Weeks*

*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties._

*Aruba Ocean Club* 1BR - Post #11 and 2BR - Post #15
*Aruba Surf Club *2BR and 3BR - Post #12
*Crystal Shores* 2BR Gold - Post #24
*Cypress Harbour* Special - Post #16
*Desert Springs Villas I* Post #18
*Desert Springs Villas II* Post #26
*Frenchman's Cove* 3BR Gold - Post #2 and 2BR Plat Plus Week 7 and 2BR Plat - Post #13
*Grand Chateau* 3BR - Post #4
*Grande Ocean* Post #23
*Harbour Lake* 2BR Plat - Post #9 and 2BR Gold - Post #10
*Harbour Point* Post #22
*Kauai Beach Club* 1BR - Post #27
*Ko Olina Beach Club* 2BR - Post #17 and 3BR - Post #21
*Manor Club Original* 2BR - Post #6
*Manor Club Sequel* 2BR - Post #7
*Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing (MMO) *1BR EOY and 2BR EOY - Post #25 and 2BR - Post #28
*MountainSide* 2BR - Post #19
*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* Post #14
*Shadow Ridge Villages* Post #29
*St. Kitts Beach Club* 2BR - Post #3
*Summit Watch* 2BR - Post #20


----------



## MOXJO7282

Marriott Frenchmans Cove 3BDRM GOLD
$3024.86 - 2023 Total fees
 $ 569.72 - 2023 Replacement Reserve 
$2314.44 - 2023 Operating Fee 
$140.70   - 2023 Property tax

$2781.77 - 2022 Total fees
$140.70   - 2022 Property tax

Increase over 2022  - $243.09 (8.43%)


----------



## echino

Marriott St.Kitts 2br



2023 Property Tax Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-20                                                                                                                                                                                                            14.81                                                                                                                                        2023 Replacement Reserve                                                                                                                                        2023-01-20                                                                                                                                                                                                            636.96                                                                                                                                        2023 Operating Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-20                                                                                                                                                                                                            1503.18

Total 2023: $2,154.95
Total 2022: $1,876.18
Increase +$278.77 (+14.9%)


----------



## MOXJO7282

Grand Chateau Platinum 3 Bedroom Lock Off Annual.

2023 - $2136.15


2023 Property Tax Fee110.872023 Replacement Reserve576.152023 Operating Fee1449.14


2022 - $2011 

Annual increase - $125 (5.86%)


----------



## BigDawgTUG

2023 Club Points (determined on a per point basis):

2023 Property Tax Fee:  $0.00592
2023 Operating Fee:     $0.678

Total:  $0.68392

Note:  Does not include Club Dues, which are based on ownership level achieved

_[*Moderator Note*: Posts merged.] <-- SueDonJ_

@SueDonJ: So, confirming with you Trust Members, the 2023 MF's for Points is $0.68392 per point = $170.98 per Beneficial Interest (250 points) ??

@kozykritter: Correct.


----------



## michael49

Marriott's Manor Club Original Section - 2 BEDROOM PLATINUM

Operating Fee - $1292.88
Replacement Reserve - $337.81
Property Taxes - $66.31
TOTAL - $1697.00

2022 Maintenance Fees - $1,555.00

Annual Increase - $142.00 (9.1%)


----------



## kelly4me

michael49 said:


> Marriott's Manor Club Original Section - 2 BEDROOM PLATINUM
> 
> Operating Fee - $1292.88
> Replacement Reserve - $337.81
> Property Taxes - $66.31
> TOTAL - $1697.00
> 
> 2022 Maintenance Fees - $1,555.00
> 
> Annual Increase - $142.00 (9.1%)



We have a platinum Sequel 2 br lockoff week and it is the same total.


----------



## MICROZE

Destination Points

2023 Property Tax Fee: $0.00
2023 Club Dues: $295.00 [Chairmans-Club]
2023 Operating Fee: *$0.68392/DCP-Point*

YOY-Increase: $0.62796 [2022] --> *$0.68392 [2023]* *8.91%*


----------



## jwalk03

Marriott Harbour Lake- Platinum 2BR

2023 Operating Fee $1074.10
2023 Property Tax Fee $142.93
2023 Replacement Reserve $445.65
TOTAL: $1662.68

Increase: $90.40  (+5.75%)

(2022 MF- $1572.28)


----------



## dioxide45

*Marriott Harbour Lake - Gold 2BR*

Operating Fee $1,074.10
Property Tax Fee $109.27
Replacement Reserve $445.65
*TOTAL: $1,629.02*

2022 MF - $1539.84
*Increase: $89.18  (+5.79%)*


----------



## qlaval

*2023 Marriott Aruba Ocean Club 1BR*

Total: *$1,489.54 *


2023 Utilities2023-01-12167.652023 Replacement Reserve2023-01-12452.532023 Operating Fee2023-01-12869.36

2022 $1,387.22  
*Increase*: $102.32 (+*7.38%*)


----------



## m61376

*2023 Marriott Aruba Surf Club 2 BR*
Utilities: $300.95
Replacement Reserve: $594.88
Operating fee: $ 1138.68
2023 Total" $2034.51
*Increase: <6.2%* (2022 fees were $1916.01)

*2023 Marriott Aruba Surf Club 3 BR*
Utilities: $420.70
Replacement Reserve: $778.37
Operating fee: $1486.70
2023 Total" $2685.77
*Increase: <4.9%* (2022 fees were $2561.05)


----------



## jimf41

Marriott Frenchman's Cove 2BDRM plat plus week 7 & 2BDRM Platinum. Each the same.
$2478.10 - 2023 Total fees
$ 489.51 - 2023 Replacement Reserve 
$1988.59 - 2023 Operating Fee 
 2023 Property tax not available yet, should be about $150.00 for plat and $185 for plat plus

$2269.23 - 2022 Total fees


Increase over 2022 - $208.27 (9.2%)


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

*2023 Marriott OceanWatch Villas 2 BR*
Property Tax: $64.03
Replacement Reserve: $494.14
Operating fee: $1073.82
2023 Total: $1631.99
*Increase: 10.8%* (2022 fees were $1473.26)


----------



## GregT

*2023 Marriott Aruba Ocean Club 2BR OV*


Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2023 Utilities2023-01-12235.612023 Replacement Reserve2023-01-12596.392023 Operating Fee2023-01-121134.71


Total $1,966.71

I will look for the 2022 number...I _think _they were $1,830, which would be a 7.4% increase....we don't have the 2BR in the 2022 thread....


----------



## jmhpsu93

*2023 Marriott Cypress Harbour 2BR Special Season*


 

Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due                                                                                                                                        2023 Property Tax Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-16                                                                                                                                                                                                            199.68                                                                                                                                        2023 Replacement Reserve                                                                                                                                        2023-01-16                                                                                                                                                                                                            330.00                                                                                                                                        2023 Operating Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-16                                                                                                                                                                                                            969.21
 

*Total:  $1,498.89*
Didn't own last year so not sure of 2022 fees but I think they were around $1430.
Found it in the previous year's thread.  $1440.75
*Change:  $58.14 (+4.03%)*


----------



## maph

*2023 Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club
2br annual*

2023 Operating Fee $2066.94
2023 Property Tax Fee $212.88
2023 Replacement Reserve $471.96
2023 Total Amount Due *$2,751.78*

2022 Total Amount Due $2,547.88

*Increase over 2022 - $203.90 (+8.00%) *


----------



## VacationForever

*Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I (Red Season)*
2023 Master Operating: $95.28
2023 Master Reserve: $56.10
2023 Operating Fee: $1153.02
2023 Replacement Reserve: $582.58
*2023 Total: $1,886.98*

2022 Master Operating: $83.91
2022 Master Reserve: $55.35
2022 Operating Fee: $989.35
2022 Replacement Reserve: $582.58
2022 Total: $1,711.19

*2023 increase over 2022: $175.79, increase of 10.27%

Billed separately from the county for Property Tax. Yr 2023 $110.99* vs. Yr 2022 $100.86.


----------



## grupp

*Marriott Mountainside 2 BR Platinum Annual*


2023 Property Tax Fee2023-01-1863.812023 Replacement Reserve2023-01-18452.352023 Operating Fee2023-01-181176.27

Total  $1,692.24 

2022 was 1512.21, so 11.9% increase ($180.03)


----------



## grupp

*Summit Watch 2 BR Platinum Annual  *


2023 Property Tax Fee2023-01-1669.072023 Replacement Reserve2023-01-16485.412023 Operating Fee2023-01-161478.18

Total $2.032.66

2022 was $1733.38, so 13.8% increase ($247.64)


----------



## hangloose

*Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club (3BR OV Annual)

Total:  $3027.51  +8% YtY  +224.36 YtY  *
(2021: $2803.15)


2023 Property Tax Fee$234.21   (2021: $247.73)2023 Replacement Reserve$519.25.  (2021: $666.22)2023 Operating Fee$2274.05. (2021: $1,889.20)


----------



## rsackett

*Marriott's Harbour Point (2 Bedroom)*

Operating Fee – $1008.98

Replacement Reserve - $592.41

Property Taxes - $93.37

*TOTAL - $1694.76

Increase over 2022 MF's - $224.32 (15.32%)*


----------



## Fasttr

*Marriott's Grande Ocean*

Operating Fee - $1,194.96
Replacement Reserve - $484.47
Property Taxes - $98.57
*2023 TOTAL - $1,778.00*

2022 Maintenance Fees - $1,620.14

Annual Increase - $157.86...    *9.7%*


----------



## hcarman

*Marriott's Crystal Shores
2BR (Gold Season)*
Operating Fee - $1814
Replacement Reserve - $484
Taxes - $42
*2023 Total - $2340*
2022 Total - $2001.62

*Annual Increase - 17%*

_[*Moderator Note*: OP confirmed 2BR size.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## NTP66

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM0) - 1BR EOY OV*

2023 AOAO Operating Fee  - $372.27 (2022: $286.06)
2023 AOAO Replacement Reserve  - $110.46 (2022: $142.67)
2023 Operating Fee  - $507.01 (2022: $411.31)
2023 Property Tax Fee - $159.85 (2022: $146.71)
2023 Replacement Reserve - $170.13 (2022: $236.79)

*Total: $1314.87* (2022: $1223.54, +7.46%)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM0) - 2BR EOY OV*

2023 AOAO Operating Fee - $404.17 (2022: $314.68)
2023 AOAO Replacement Reserve - $121.50 (2022: $156.94)
2023 Operating Fee - $557.71 (2022: $452.46)
2023 Property Tax Fee - $175.84 (2022: $161.39)
2023 Replacement Reserve - $187.14 (2022: $260.48)

*Total: $1446.36* (2022: $1345.95, +7.46%)


----------



## nomadguy1

*Marriott's Desert Springs Villas II (Red Season - 2 BR)*
2023 Master Operating: $95.28
2023 Master Reserve: $56.10
2023 Operating Fee: $1071.48
2023 Replacement Reserve: $476.70
*2023 Total: $1699.56

2022 Total: $1521.53

2023 increase over 2022: $178.03, increase of 11.70%*


----------



## billhall

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club (Platinum Season - 1BR OV)*

2023 AOAO Operating Fee: $ 595.54
2023 AOAO Replacement Reserve: 159.88
2023 Replacement Reserve: $ 272.77
2023 Operating Fee:             $1415.92
2023 Property Tax:                $155.36
2023 Total:                            $2599.47  
*
2022 Total: $*2259.62
*

2023 increase over 2022: $339.85, increase of 15.04%*


----------



## hangloose

*MMO Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Original towers, 2BR OF, EY*

2023 AOAO Operating Fee $243.00                (2022: $629.35)
2023 AOAO Replacement Reserve $374.28    (2022: $313.87) 
2023 Operating Fee $1115.42                          (2022: $904.92)
2023 Property Tax Fee $351.68                       (2022:  $322.77)
2023 Replacement Reserve $374.28               (2022:  $520.95)

*Total: $2892.71      +7.5%                               *(2022:  $2691.86)


----------



## Foggy1

Shadow Ridge - Villages  Unit      2023 $       2022 $ Increase  % IncEY Gold   Operating $  1,463.67  Replacement $      476.92     Total $  1,940.59 $   1,684.78 $255.8115.2%​Prop Tax Extra


----------



## GregT

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina Villas 3BR*


Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2023 AOAO Replacement Reserve2023-01-11326.692023 Property Tax Fee2023-01-11472.802023 Replacement Reserve2023-01-11503.192023 AOAO Operating Fee2023-01-111086.722023 Operating Fee2023-01-111499.55

Total, $3,889, up 7.5% from 2022's $3,619....

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT

*Shadow Ridge Enclaves - 2BR Deluxe*



Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2023 Master Reserve2023-01-137.322023 Master Operating2023-01-1328.482023 Condo Reserve2023-01-13102.482023 Condo Operating2023-01-13253.452023 Replacement Reserve2023-01-13367.122023 Operating Fee2023-01-131203.82





Total, $1,962,  I have $1,650 in my notes from 2022 which would be a 19% increase -- will check


----------



## jmhpsu93

*Grande Vista 2BR Lockoff Florida Club (Gold):*



Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due                                                                                                                                        2023 Florida Club Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-18                                                                                                                                                                                                            4.00                                                                                                                                        2023 Property Tax Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-18                                                                                                                                                                                                            121.95                                                                                                                                        2023 Replacement Reserve                                                                                                                                        2023-01-18                                                                                                                                                                                                            374.49                                                                                                                                        2023 Operating Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-18                                                                                                                                                                                                            1082.93

*Total: $1,583

2022 Fee:   $1,442  (+9.8%)*


----------



## jwalk03

*Grande Vista 2BR Lockoff Florida Club (Platinum):*


Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due                                                                                                                                        2023 Florida Club Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-18                                                                                                                                                                                                            4.00                                                                                                                                        2023 Property Tax Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-18                                                                                                                                                                                                            156.16                                                                                                                                        2023 Replacement Reserve                                                                                                                                        2023-01-18                                                                                                                                                                                                            374.49                                                                                                                                        2023 Operating Fee                                                                                                                                        2023-01-18                                                                                                                                                                                                            1082.93

*Total: $1617.58

2022 Fee: $1,472.60 +$144.98 (+9.8%)*


----------



## VacationForever

*2023 Marriott's Grande Vista 2BR Platinum*
2023 Florida Club Fee $4.00
2023 Property Tax $156.16
2023 Replacement Reserve $374.49
2023 Operating Fee $1082.93
*2023 Total: $1617.58*

2022 Marriott's Grande Vista 2BR Platinum
2022 Florida Club Fee $ 4.00
2022 Property Tax $ 156.16
2022 Replacement Reserve $ 374.50
2022 Operating Fee $ 941.96
2022 Total $1476.62

*2023 Increase of $140.96, or 9.55% over 2022's.*


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

*2023 Marriott Fairway Villas 2 BR*
Property Tax: $105.69
Replacement Reserve: $414.71
Operating fee: $1224.53
2023 Total: $1744.93
*Increase: 9.7%* (2022 fees were $1591.02)


----------



## scootr5

*Marriott's  Grande Vista - 2 BEDROOM PLATINUM EO*

Operating Fee - $541.47
Replacement Reserve - $187.25
Property Taxes - $78.08
Florida Club Fee - $2.00
*TOTAL - $808.80*

2022 Maintenance Fees - $738.31

Annual Increase - $70.49 (9.5%)


----------



## anilnagori

*Marriott Timber Lodge – 2BR/2BA*

2023 Condo Reserve             $106.97
2023 Condo Operating         $335.32
2023 Replacement Reserve   $377.26
2023 Operating Fee              $909.55
TOTAL -                                 $1729.10

2022 Maintenance Fees -     $1,529.69 
Annual Increase -                 $200.41 (13.1%)


----------



## michael49

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club - 2 Bedroom OV EOY Odd*

AOAO Operating Fee - $254.79
AOAO Replacement Reserve - $133.06 
Operating Fee - $483.73
Property Tax Fee - $99.95
Replacement Reserve - $249.14
Total - $1220.67

2022 Maintenance Fees - $1,133.89
Annual Increase - $86.78 (7.65%)


----------



## michael49

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club - 2 Bedroom OV*

AOAO Operating Fee - $509.57
AOAO Replacement Reserve - $266.11
Operating Fee - $967.46
Property Tax Fee - $199.89
Replacement Reserve - $498.27
TOTAL - $2441.30

2022 Maintenance Fees - $2,247.76
Annual Increase - $193.54 (8.6%) 

Somehow I keep coming up with a slightly different percentage increase between our Every Year week and our EOY Odd week!


----------



## glenns

*Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve - Two Bedroom Platinum*


2023 Reserve.............. $357.31
2023 Operating Fee....... $1904.68
2023 Property Tax......... $141.39
===========================
2022 Total............... $2403.38

*$226.49 (10.4%) increase over 2022*


----------



## Mlvnsmly

glenns said:


> *Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve - Two Bedroom Platinum*
> 
> 
> 2023 Reserve.............. $357.31
> 2023 Operating Fee....... $1904.68
> 2023 Property Tax......... $141.39
> ===========================
> 2022 Total............... $2403.38
> 
> *$226.49 (10.4%) increase over 2022*


Standard not Deluxe, correct?


----------



## rickandcindy23

Marriott's Willow Ridge, 2 bedroom:
HB*5402*44*B 2023 Operating Fee $1,100.42
HB*5402*44*B 2023 Replacement Reserve $369.30
Total: $1,469.72


----------



## Safti

Mlvnsmly said:


> Standard not Deluxe, correct?


Deluxe went up to $2510. I'm trying to see my history of what I paid last year.


----------



## chunkygal

*WAIOHIA OCEAN VIEW 1 WEEK*
Resort Name/ Waiohia Ocean View 1 week
Operating Fee: $509.57
Replacement Reserve: $498.27
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately): $199.89
AOAO Replacement Reserve: $266.11
AOAO Operating Fee: $967.46
TOTAL: $2441.30
Increase/decrease over 2022 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!): +193.54 (+8.6%)
2023 Club Points (determined on a per point basis): 2000 Club Points

2023 Property Tax Fee: $11.84
2023 Operating Fee: $1356.00

Total: $0.68 per point

Executive Dues $270.00


----------



## stslc

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili 2BR EY OV*

2023:  $3,240.91

2022: $3015.88

Difference:  $225.03/7.46%



Fiscal Year DescriptionDue DateAmount Due2023 AOAO Replacement Reserve2023-01-11272.252023 Property Tax Fee2023-01-11394.012023 Replacement Reserve2023-01-11419.342023 AOAO Operating Fee2023-01-11905.632023 Operating Fee2023-01-111249.68


----------



## amluckau

MMOC Lahaina Villas 3br ocean front fixed week/fixed unit ... 7.46% increase


----------



## MOXJO7282

*Monarch at Sea Pines 2023 *

2023 Property Tax Fee   134.57
2023 Replacement Reserve Fee 542.93
2023 Operating Fee        1198.33  
Total - $1875.83

2022 Total - $1732.74

2023 increase - $143.09 (7.63%)


----------



## SueDonJ

*Barony Beach Club*

2023 Property Tax Fee $102.41
2023 Replacement Reserve $433.35
2023 Operating Fee $1,148.60
*Total $1,684.36 (+151.98 / 9.9% from 2022)*

2022 Property Tax Fee $99.25
2022 Replacement Reserve $383.16
2022 Operating Fee $1,049.97
*Total $1,532.38 (+73.48 from 2021)*


----------



## cbyrne1174

Grand Chateau:

1 BR = $1010.70
2 BR = $1412.51
3 BR = $2136.16


----------



## vol_90

*Marriott Phuket Beach Club*

2023 Thai Baht 36,124.48 (2022 - 35,078.69) inclusive of 7% VAT

*An increase of 2.98%*


----------



## vol_90

*Asia Pacific points:*

2023: .43772/point
2022: .42550/point

*2.79% increase *


----------



## hangloose

Marriott Ocean Pointe - 3BR Platinum Oceanfront Annual

*2023 MF Total:  $2993.19    

EDITED:   2022 was $2371.68, so increase of 26.1%!!!*


Fiscal Year DescriptionAmount Due2023 Florida Club Fee4.002023 Property Tax Fee282.362023 Replacement Reserve1087.922023 Operating Fee1618.91


----------



## mjm1

Newport Coast Villas 2BR (all units are 2BR):

Condo reserves                    77.35
Master reserves                    82.13
Master operations              121.06
Condo operations              171.96
Replace reserves                365.60
Operating fee                    791.66
                                       -----------
Total                                1,609.76

Increase 12.4% ($177 over 1,433 in 2021)


----------



## BluesWin!

Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town​
Operating Fee -                 $1,312.54
Property Tax Fee -                $170.08
Replacement Reserve -        $770.45    
*TOTAL -                           $2,253.07*

2022 Maintenance Fees - $2,049.75

Annual Increase -               $203.32 (9.9%)


----------



## DanCali

NCV 2023 2BR:


2023 Condo Reserve2023-01-2377.352023 Master Reserve2023-01-2382.132023 Master Operating2023-01-23121.062023 Condo Operating2023-01-23171.962023 Replacement Reserve2023-01-23365.602023 Operating Fee2023-01-23791.66


Total 2023: $1609.76*
Total 2022: $1433.05*
*% Change: 12.33% (!!)*

* Totals exclude property taxes billed by Orange County separately.


----------



## ACP

Canyon Villas $ 1882.77, last year $1616 increase $266 =17%


----------



## SueDonJ

*SurfWatch 3BR*

2023 Property Tax Fee $107.21
2023 Replacement Reserve $446.25
2023 Operating Fee $1,442.63
*Total $1,996.09 (+178.66 / 9.8%)*

2022 Property Tax Fee $105.14
2022 Replacement Reserve $398.43
2022 Operating Fee $1,313.86
*Total $1,817.43*

_{eta} Thanks for correcting my math, @Fasttr. Grrrr._


----------



## Beachspace

*Grande Vista - 3 Bedroom GOLD Florida Club

2023 Payment: $2091.25 *- *Increase of 9.8%!*

2022 Payment: $1905.28

2021 Payment: $1939.01

2020 Payment: $1922.44

*2019 Payment: $1764.56*


----------



## disneymom1

*Marriott Surfwatch 2 Bedroom*

2023 Operating Fee $1,241.66
2023 Replacement reserve $384.08 
2023 Property Tax $92.27

Total $1,718.01

Apologies - I do not have 2022 numbers and they were not posted last year.


----------



## OutAndAbout

*Marriott's Barony Beach Club 2BR*
2023 Operating Fee $1,148.60
2023 Property Tax Fee $102.41
2023 Replacement Reserve $433.35
Total 1,684.36
*2023 Total - $1,684.36*
2022 Total - $1,532.38

*Annual Increase - 10%*


----------



## OutAndAbout

*Marriott's Canyon Villas At Desert Ridge 2BR*
2023 Operating Fee $1,305.16
2023 Property Tax Fee $33.16
2023 Replacement Reserve $509.95
*2023 Total - $1,848.27*
2022 Total - $1,583.34

*Annual Increase - 17%*

Seems absurd that a desert locations (Palm Desert & Phoenix) have higher maintenance fees than coastal properties (Hilton Head & Myrtle Beach)


----------



## DanCali

Playa Andaluza 3BR

2023 MFs: 1406.76 Euro
2023 Spain VAT: 140.68 Euro
*2023: Total: 1547.44 Euro*

2022 Total: 1439.43 Euro

*Annual Increase: 7.5%*

Looking at other posts, it seems like the Asia (~3%) and Europe (7%-8%) controlled cost increases much better, as well as the Hawaii resorts (7%-9%) - all relatively speaking.


----------



## mogens.h1951

Marriott’s Club Son Antem, Mallorca
2023 Maintenance fee

2 Bed Room Villa - All seasons
Maintenance Fee 2BR €1,396.19
Spain 10% VAT €139.62
Total 2023 Maintenance fee €1,535.81

Reserve for replacement €265.68 included in total Maintenance fee

2022 Maintenance Fee: €1,247,71
Increase from 2022: 11.90%


2023 - 3 Bed Room Villa - All seasons
Maintenance Fee 3 BR. €1,596.54
Spain 10% VAT €159.65
Total 2023 Maintenance fee €1,756.19

Reserve for replacement €322.34 included in total Maintenance fee

2022 Maintenance Fee: €1,426,76
Increase from 2022: 11.90%


A credit note of €47.97 (for 2BR villa) relating to the savings generated in Operating Funds during 2021 was issued to owners in good standing.
I do not have the exact figure for 3BR Villa.


----------



## mjkkb2

*Marriott Oceana Palms - Gold 2BR Ocean View*

Operating Fee $1,460.69
Property Tax Fee $224.35
Replacement Reserve $437.53
*TOTAL: $2,122.57*

2022 MF - $1,949.29
*Increase: $173.28 (+8.89%)*


----------



## bazzap

mogens.h1951 said:


> Marriott’s Club Son Antem, Mallorca
> 2023 Maintenance fee
> 
> 2 Bed Room Villa - All seasons
> Maintenance Fee 2BR €1,396.19
> Spain 10% VAT €139.62
> Total 2023 Maintenance fee €1,535.81
> 
> Reserve for replacement €265.68 included in total Maintenance fee
> 
> 2022 Maintenance Fee: €1,247,71
> Increase from 2022: 11.90%
> 
> 
> 2023 - 3 Bed Room Villa - All seasons
> Maintenance Fee 3 BR. €1,596.54
> Spain 10% VAT €159.65
> Total 2023 Maintenance fee €1,756.19
> 
> Reserve for replacement €322.34 included in total Maintenance fee
> 
> 2022 Maintenance Fee: €1,426,76
> Increase from 2022: 11.90%
> 
> 
> A credit note of €47.97 (for 2BR villa) relating to the savings generated in Operating Funds during 2021 was issued to owners in good standing.
> I do not have the exact figure for 3BR Villa.


Mogens, the Club Son Antem credit note (for 3BR villa) is €54.85.


----------



## Crusoemom

Mountain Valley Lodge (Breckenridge), 1BR Platinum Season


2023 Property Tax Fee$66.892023 Replacement Reserve$310.622023 Operating Fee$1634.56

Total $2012.07

2022: $1890.39, up $6.4%

We are one of the most expensive locations already, so I’m not too surprised it didn’t go up as much as others did.


----------



## iwanemk

*Marriott's Sabal Palms - 2BR*

2023 Operating Fee - $1058.29
2023 Property Tax Fee - $108.68
2023 Replacement Reserve - $430.73

*Total: $1597.70* (2022: $1480.01, +7.95%)

*Marriott's Canyon Villas - 2BR - EOY*

2023 Operating Fee - $652.58
2023 Property Tax Fee - $16.58
2023 Replacement Reserve - $254.98

*Total: $924.14* (2022: $791.68, +16.73%)


----------

